# Quick connect/disconnect connector for 3/4 inch vinyl tubing?



## bowser (Jan 16, 2012)

Any one know where I could get quick connect/disconnect connectors for 3/4 inch vinyl tubing? Am installing a UV sterilizer in line with my sump pump and would like to have quick connects for ease of maintenance... 

I know Eheim has some larger quick connects for the 2217 but don't think those would fit 3/4 inch tubing?

Thanks!


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I know these are not quick connect but hose clamps can work, can be purchased at Canadian tire or a plumbing supply store.


----------



## brycon (Aug 5, 2014)

You can try those Gardena quick connects. Lowes has the cheaper Gilmour equivalents.


----------

